
'Pastafarian' wins right to wear colander in driving licence photo - jstoiko
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35305899
======
ferrari8608
"won the right" like he wasn't allowed to do that, then he was? The article,
if you could call it that, doesn't really say much more than the headline.

